# Exploding Pyrex



## jimdoc (Oct 12, 2009)

More China problems. You can't even trust the pyrex logo to be
borosilicate glass;

http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/pyrex.asp

I don't know if this has been mentioned here before, but if so here
it is again as a reminder.
JIm


----------



## Irons (Oct 12, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> More China problems. You can't even trust the pyrex logo to be
> borosilicate glass;
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/pyrex.asp
> ...



Proper annealing of the glass to relieve the internal stresses is very important. Good quality soda-lime glass Mason Jars rarely fail in such a violent manner. Just another example of shoddy Chinese workmanship and profiteering at the expense of quality.

I think that, if it says Pyrex, it should be Borosilicate glass.

I also think that Pyrex lab ware was made to very stringent standards and is a totally different animal.


----------

